# Useful links for a newbie



## Hoppy1888 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi, I have attached some useful links that I have came across whilst doing some online research. Hope they can be of some help for anyone starting out using a machine polisher

Das 6 Pro Plus Kit Deal 
https://www.perfectlycleaned.co.uk/...sher---menzerna-400-2500-3800-kit-11327-p.asp

Das6 Pro Plus Review





DA Polishing Guide
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/images/misc/dapolishing.pdf

Understanding paint thickness
http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/car-care-blog/detailing/paint/

How to mix IPA
https://www.autogeekonline.net/foru...ow-mix-ipa-inspecting-correction-results.html

Hexlogic Pad Guide
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=284956o

Menzerna Polish
https://www.menzerna.com/files/Doku...na_Polishing_programme_Automotive_2016_EN.pdf

Feel free to add any links you have come across.

Wayne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

